# [Software] Interfaz virtual IMQ en gentoo (SOLVED)

## ZaPa

Hola.

Tengo un equipo gentoo funcionando de gateway y esta semana me he visto obligado a limitar el ancho de banda de bajada de la linea a la que se conecta a internet. 

Para poder hacer esto, tengo que utilizar la interfaz virtual IMQ. En gentoo, no viene en el kernel de gentoo-sources ni tampoco en pf-sources y me gustaria saber como puedo adaptar iptables y el kernel para que funcionen con el modulo imq.

He conseguido la pagina donde publican los parches para la version que estoy utilizando de iptables:

```
iptables v1.4.16.2

```

 y para la versión que estoy utilizando del kernel:

```
3.3.8-gentoo
```

.    

La URL en cuestión es: http://www.linuximq.net/patches.html .

El problema es que no se como aplicar estos parches para que emerge pueda compilar iptables y gentoo-sources con el parche aplicado. Debo añadir que nunca he utilizado diff para aplicar un parche.

A ver si alguien me pudiera orientar un poco.

Un saludo.

----------

## opotonil

No tengo Gentoo ahora mismo delante, pero "gentoo-sources" ¿Tiene soporte para IFB (Intermediate Functional Block device)?

Por lo visto es el sucesor de IMQ. O por lo menos eso es lo que cuentan en OpenWRT que es donde uso QOS:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As of r25641 qos-scripts dropped the use of IMQ (package iptables-mod-imq – Intermediate Queueing Device). Its successor is IFB (Intermediate Functional Block device), (requires package: kmod-ifb and the scheduler action act_connmark included).
> 
> 

 

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/ifb

Salu2.

----------

## quilosaq

@ZaPa:

Si conservas un portage lo suficientemente desactualizado para contener el ebuild de tu kernel, podrías aplicar el parche mediante /etc/portage/patches.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Perdonar por mi retraso en responder no he podido entrar por aqui antes.

Muchisimas gracias por todas vuestras respuestas, por desgracai equilosag no tengo ningun sistema gentoo tan desactualizado con lo que, me veo obligado a implementar IFB, he estado mirando y no se puede trabajar con iptables con esto, asi que, le echaré un vistazo a este.

Una vez más, muchisimas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo.

----------

